# Pros & Cons Buying Car from Dealer vs Private Party



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

Pros & Cons Buying Car from Dealer vs Private Party.

What are everyone's thoughts, assuming the price is exactly the same


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

If the dealer is not offering any warranty above the factory one that is transferable then there is no difference. Usually only downfalls when they start adding on fees for title and registration, nitrogen in the tires (yea right) and undercoating. Latest thing is VIN etching of parts for anti theft. Never mind that is already done at the factory and cost dealers nothing but they want to charge $700 for ti. Shysters. 

I would always rather help a private party get a better price on their car than what the dealer is offering them on a trade in. Especially if they took some pride in the car and took good care of it.


----------



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

thanks for your feedback. can i avoid the extra fee's for title and registration by doing it myself? 
this is the only thing that im concerned about extra fees for things i can take care of myself


----------



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

i reversed google searched a private seller for a car that seemed to good to be true. turns out he is a dealer and the car has a rebuilt title on another site. What a scumbag


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

Any Govt fees you will have to pay for, at a dealer or the DMV. Varies by State. At a dealership, I would only look at Certified Pre-owned units. This way you know everything is Stock, and in better condition. 

Private Party is a huge gamble


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Arturo Diaz said:


> thanks for your feedback. can i avoid the extra fee's for title and registration by doing it myself?
> this is the only thing that im concerned about extra fees for things i can take care of myself


usually not. Since they are the seller they have to do the paperwork. You can make it a point of negotiating So if they have a standard $399 dealer fee. Say I will pay you $50.00 plus the actual transfer fees the DMV requires. If they play hardball just walk away. This is pure profit to them. They are already paying the salary of the clerk that does the from filling out.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Be prepared to pay tax,license and a 1/2 day to have the car inspected after which you will forward all the paperwork to Uber electronically. If you drive fulltime For X buy 2006 Prius title must be clean NO SALVAGE.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

UberXking said:


> Be prepared to pay tax,license and a 1/2 day to have the car inspected after which you will forward all the paperwork to Uber electronically. If you drive fulltime For X buy 2006 Prius title must be clean NO SALVAGE.


And as an aside. During the purchase process you should have had an independent shop do an inspection of the vehicle anyway (private party or dealer sale) . Could ask them to fill out the Raiser form at the same time if you know you will eventually be using it for Uber.


----------



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

that will save me the $20 it costs for the uber required inspection great thinking


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Whats happens to all these people who lease thru Ubers criminal leasing program - -and then they get deactivated?? for a week or 2- - or forever???
How will these poor folks,,pay the weekly (or monthly nut)..if the payment is supposed to come out of their Direct deposit??- - do/will they grab your dough from a different source,,or a different job???- -will they just come and hook it up and charge outrageous fees??- - What if you dont have any other source- -they cant get blood from a stone... Many people only use this bad deal,because of credit issues... what is the worse that can happen?? your credit gets worse than it probably already is??- -If that's even possible- -
I know some of these X drivers,,and it seems like some of them are just hanging on(in some cases just hanging on to life) and dont really give a shit...just curious as to the worse that uber,, or anyone else could do to someone who doesn't care about not paying and doesnt care about thier mistake of leasing in the 1st place. I gotta figure there are some really irresponsible people out there.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Just like any other company repo it and pawn it off on the next sucker.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

If you have a friend who is a used dealer, go to auction. Search Craigslist and other Private Party sites. Unless it is Certified Pre Owned you will get a better deal through private Party. Just don't set your heart on a color or particular car. There are suckers born every minute.


----------



## Arturo Diaz (Feb 10, 2015)

found a used prius for blue book value and getting a mechanic to inspect it tomorrow so i can seal the deal via a private party (so no markup) got the carfax and just need a mechanic to ok it


----------

